# Multimedia > Musik >  Real Player für Red Hat 8.0

## Azrael in Hell

Wo kriege ich den Real Player für Red Hat 8.0 ?

...der auch funzt *g*  :Wink: 

THX!!!

Greetz Azrael

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

wo sonst außer bei www.real.com, und meiner funktioniert

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Thx!
Es könnte ja vielleicht ne spezielle Version geben *g*

Greetz Azrael

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Finde nur die Windows Version!



Greetz Azrael

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

http://forms.real.com/real/player/un...02realhome_1_1

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Danke!
Sauge mir nun :  RealPlayer for Linux 2.x (libc6 i386) RPM  

Hoffte das das Teil auf meinem Red Hat 8.0 funzt!

Greetz Azrael

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

passt !

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Wenn ich das RPM File installieren will, kommt nix !
Es lädt nur was, aber normalerweise muss ich auf weiter klicken....

Greetz Azrael

----------


## BananaJoe

Hi, der geht
http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...c/real-player/

..und dein RH wird in mit wohlgefallen in seine arme schließen  :Big Grin:

----------

